# BFP!!!!!! But is HCG booster out my system? Help!



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi girls

Can someone please put my mind at rest please as I'm beside myself.

I had my HCG shot 16 days ago, EC 14 days ago and ET 12 days ago. I've just done FOUR HPT's this morning (2 regular and 2 digital) and they all say BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Please tell me the HCG is difinitely out my system. My OFT is tomorrow but due to the holidays my blood test isn't till Tuesday the 5th of Jan.

This is my first IVF but have had 6 IUI and with the IUI I sometimes tested early (bad I know)and they always said negative so I think the HCG comes out my system in the normal time of 12-14 days.

I just can't believe this positive and need reassurance that this cannot be HCG. I can hardly breathe!!!!

I had one BFP on my first IUI which sadly only stayed with me for a week and they said it might have 'just' been a chemical pregnancy and I'm terrified this is the same.

Help!!

Thanks for any replies.
Delia Doll


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep - the jab will defo be out of your system - congrats!


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Miranda, thank you so much for your reply. 

Definitely definitely out my system I can't be some kind of freak that holds onto it for 16 days?
I can't quite get my head round this. I'm trying not to get too excited! 
Please let this be real this time!!!!!

thank you thank you thank you

hugs
dd
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Deliadoll    
I would say the trigger shot should be out of your system by now so looks like you got yourself a New Year Miracle    Just you stay off the alcohol tonight!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you MissTC. YEY!!!!!!!!!!

I've not posted for a few months (in an attempt to cut down my obsession) but have been using FF for ages and I've dreamt about seeing   symbols on one of my posts so thank you!
I've now done a total of 12 tests (I'm an idiot I know!) and they're getting darker and the digital clearblue with conception indicator has changed from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks so I'm sure this means that my HCG is going up. I don't know if this means it's not a chemical pregnancy or could it still be?

I just can't wait to get the blood test!!!

I've just noticed that you got your BFP on the 22nd of December to congratulations to you too. Lets hope both our precious cargos stay on board.  good luck!!!

hugs
dd


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi 

I just wanted to let you know that I've had my blood test yesterday and finally I have an official BFP. She said it was a strong positive so I'm in a state of shock.

Thanks for your replys again ladies.

Good luck
hugs
dd


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS Delia! What lovely news to start a new year! All the best for the next 8 months! 

Bunny xx


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Big Congrats on your


----------

